# Gnomes vs. Halflings -- how do YOU handle the differences?



## Olidammara (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm bringing up this topic because, again, it's something my wife and I have been discussing. I want additional input from youse guys.

How do you define the differences between gnomes and halflings in your own campaigns? Aside from the details in the PHB, of course -- although they give players somewhere to begin, those race definitions lack a lot of oomph and flavor.

I'm looking for cultural differences, clothing, attitude, racial appearance, class tendancies, etc. There's gotta be a lot of variation at the game tables, I'm thinking.


----------



## Skarp Hedin (Jun 3, 2002)

Well, I merely eliminated halflings and thus solved the problem entirely! Go me!

However, if you don't want to go doing that.. well, the PH implies that (some, perhaps many) halflings are semi-nomadic, dwelling in large wagons.  They'll live in Bobville for maybe 30 years, then decide to move on and form up into a caravan.  Head on down to Joetown and live there for a while, etc.

Gnomes, on the other hand, live underground and have unnatural relationships with badgers.


----------



## bwgwl (Jun 3, 2002)

in my last campaign world, i mainly differentiated them by making halflings a more urban race and gnomes more rural / rustic.

halflings migrated like fairy tale gypsies in big covered wagons, traveling from city to city. they were mainly entertainers, thieves, and fortune tellers.

gnomes lived in the foothills away from civilization and had an economy based on grazing sheep and selling wool. they were much more in tune with their natural surroundings and animal life in particular. i changed them slightly to give them a bonus on Animal Empathy and Handle Animal checks (can't remember what that replaced, though) and changed their favored class to Bard.

in my current campaign world, i've eliminated both races and replaced them with goblins.


----------



## Crothian (Jun 3, 2002)

Neither of this races is like the other, so it was never too difficult.  In my personal games I have gnomes act a little more absent minded then most other races.  They have a small city state of their own, but few people of the other races go there.  

Halflings onn the other hand are a race under siege.  Their homeland was completely destroyed by a mysterious force and now they are scattered and trying to rebuild.


----------



## Acmite (Jun 3, 2002)

*Soldarin's ECL calculator + gnomes = Munchkin wet-dream?!*

First of all, I've always felt that there was more "niche" overlap between gnomes and dwarves than gnomes and halflings.

As far as distinguishing gnomes from halflings go. you have a couple ways of approaching this:

1.  Gnomes are bookwormish--spectacled, learned, wise, etc.  At one point gnomes gained a Wisdom bonus (IIRC).  The Arcane Gnome from Dragon 291 kinda fits this.

2.  Gnomes are the ultimate tricksters--this ties in well with the Illusionist idea.  They are playful, imaginative, clever, etc

3.  Gnomes are close to nature--this is from the PHB.  The Forest Gnome (MM) fits this concept better.  They would most commonly be Rangers or Druids.

4.  Gnomes are the technologists of the world--constantly inventing new gadgets, making elaborate plans, etc.  "Tinker Gnomes" essentially (Dragonlance et al)

The only cross-over with Halflings I see would be in point #2, but without the magic.

In 2nd ed, the Arms and equipment guide had Gnomish Armour wich basically had a million pockets for all their stuff.  Gnomes like pockets and straps (more so than Hennet, even!)?

Gnomes like shiny things (gems, etc) and are often pack-rats.

In my opinion, Gnomes have a lot more potential than halflings as far as different inherent traits are concerned.

This is by no means an exhaustive look at the differences between gnomes and halflings, but it's what I have right now.  

I challenge someone to do the same thing with gnomes and dwarves--I think you'll find more similarities there.


----------



## Acmite (Jun 3, 2002)

Skarp Hedin said:
			
		

> *Gnomes, on the other hand, live underground and have unnatural relationships with badgers. *




How can something that feels _ so good _ be unnatural?


----------



## BiggusGeekus (Jun 3, 2002)

Olidammara said:
			
		

> *
> How do you define the differences between gnomes and halflings in your own campaigns?  *




The gnomes are the ones who are all dead.

Beyond that, the difference gets murky.


----------



## Tonguez (Jun 4, 2002)

simple

*GNOMES ROCK*  

You may think that Gnomes are rural hicks who go around absentmindedly, playing with badgers and other furries and as funloving and mischevious 
_and you would be wrong_ 
Gnomes are the keepers of the ancient and secret wisdom Living World, they are The Mothers gardeners and protectors

imc gnomes live in Hive-burrows (they are Eusocial like the East African Mole Rat (or Ant/Bee). A single breeding Mother is attended by 1 -4 husbands. And all the 100(approx) members of her clan are her children and all hermaphrodites with the potential to develop either male or female gender characteristics.

*Halflicks are wet girls blouses* 

Halflicks are the romantic gypsy rogues moving from city to city as entertainers, rogues and fortunetellers.
The few settled halfling communities are straightlaced repressive puritans trying to through off their nomadic roguish history.


----------



## Limper (Jun 4, 2002)

Gnome are best with a creamy garlic butter sauce where as halflings are best marinated in a vinegrete and simmered to perfection.


----------



## Skarp Hedin (Jun 4, 2002)

Naked mole rats rock the burrows!

http://natzoo.si.edu/Webcams/molerat1/nmcam.htm

I've seen these guys at the zoo, they're so cool.


----------



## Moe Ronalds (Jun 4, 2002)

IMC, gnomes are slowly being tempted to the forces of evil, one by one. So far, the first two bad NPCs I've made have both been gnomes. The evil that corrupts the hearts of the usually happy gnomes, also gives them immense power and talent. THough the majority of gnomes are still nice, I plan to make my players $h!+ themselves from now on at the mere sight of the little buggers. Wheras Halflings in my campaign, don't get any special attention because they suck.


----------

